# Marijuana Raids: It Could Happen Here -- At Any Time



## FruityBud (Mar 16, 2011)

It's been nearly two years since Drug Enforcement Agency agents raided a medical cannabis dispensary in San Francisco. So while a raid might not be fresh on our minds, this week's bust in Montana and Southern California have served as a sobering reminder that yes, it could happen here.

At any time. 

We're not trying to make you paranoid, but local dispensaries can't seem to shake what happened this week when federal authorities abruptly busted into pot clubs in Montana and West Hollywood, Calif.

Those who argue that medical marijuana is legal need a crash course law. U.S. Constitution, contains a supremacy clause that says federal law trumps state law. And under federal law, marijuana is illegal.

There's no getting around that.

"If you're in this business, you should expect that someone [from the government] could walk into your door at any time," said Kevin Reed, CEO of The Green Cross, a medical cannabis delivery service. "You must always be prepared for that moment."

The national director for Americans for Safe Access, a marijuana-patients' advocacy group, has gone on the record saying the Montana raids were politically-motivated; state legislators in the Big Sky state are discussing whether or not to repeal its seven-year-old medical marijuana laws.

As for West Hollywood, it's still unclear as to why federal authorities raided pot clubs, considering city officials there routinely inspect questionable and shady dispensaries.

The search warrants will remain sealed until a judge's orders otherwise. That means the rest of us who are closely monitoring pot politics are left stewing in the dark.

But we don't need to know why the raids happened to understand the effects of these busts.

"This is a form of intimidation by the federal government," said ASA's Kris Hermes, a spokesman for the Oakland-based national office. "Certainly, anyone who runs a dispensary anywhere is vulnerable."

The likelihood remains marginal that someone can get raided in the Bay Area, but it's not out of the realm of possibility, Hermes added.

This case was in point a few months ago during a San Francisco Medical Cannabis Task force meeting. An audience member in attendance got a text message, alerting people about a city pot club that was getting an unexpected visit from federal authorities. 

It turned out to be a false alarm yet the message sent people in the room into a frenzy.

So the threat of federal prosecution is probably not foremost on the minds of the open-air tokers who linger on almost every street corner in San Francisco. But maybe it should be -- it certainly is a concern of the people who grow, sell, and transport the marijuana that they're consuming so cavalierly.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/4kh7fjq*


----------



## Marijuana_Michigan (Mar 22, 2011)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> It's been nearly two years since Drug Enforcement Agency agents raided a medical cannabis dispensary in San Francisco. So while a raid might not be fresh on our minds, this week's bust in Montana and Southern California have served as a sobering reminder that yes, it could happen here.
> 
> At any time.
> 
> ...



That is what the U.S. Attorney Michael Cotter of Montana quoted for the raids "probable cause that the premises were involved in illegal and large-scale trafficking of marijuana."

But the truth is that even 15 states have legalized some form of medical marijuana use, the federal government still considers the drug an illegal controlled substance with a high potential for abuse and no accepted medical use.

Till they follow the above perception in their mind, raids will never end.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2011)

Civil Disobedience - Henry Thoreau said:
			
		

> The mass of men serve the state thus, not as men mainly, but as machines, with their bodies.  They are the standing army, and the militia, jailers, constables, posse comitatus, etc. In most cases there is no free exercise whatever of the judgement or of the moral sense; but they put themselves on a level with wood and earth and stones; and wooden men can perhaps be manufactured that will serve the purpose as well. Such command no more respect than men of straw or a lump of dirt. They have the same sort of worth only as horses and dogs. Yet such as these even are commonly esteemed good citizens. Others--as most legislators, politicians, lawyers, ministers, and office-holders--serve the state chiefly with their heads; and, as the rarely make any moral distinctions, they are as likely to serve the devil, without intending it, as God. A very few--as heroes, patriots, martyrs, reformers in the great sense, and men--serve the state with their consciences also, and so necessarily resist it for the most part; and they are commonly treated as enemies by it.  A wise man will only be useful as a man, and will not submit to be "clay," and "stop a hole to keep the wind away," but leave that office to his dust at least:



That single work "Civil disobedience" by Thoreau is the cornerstone of true free men and women. It should be read by EVERY American.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 22, 2011)

Were ready.


----------



## Amudinna (Jan 9, 2013)

The society is divided in two categories when we talk about pot clubs. One that is favor of the legal pot smoking in pot club. The other one is the opposing category. However, the law will answer everything about its legality. Voters in Colorado and Washington state made bold strides in recent elections, as both states decriminalized weed use. Around two pot clubs have opened in Colorado but one such pot club, the White Horse Inn, closed after 1 day of operations. (get more info for all of our site!)


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 9, 2013)

Amudinna said:
			
		

> The society is divided in two categories when we talk about pot clubs. One that is favor of the legal pot smoking in pot club. The other one is the opposing category. However, the law will answer everything about its legality. Voters in Colorado and Washington state made bold strides in recent elections, as both states decriminalized weed use. Around two &#8220;pot clubs&#8221; have opened in Colorado but one such pot club, the White Horse Inn, closed after 1 day of operations
> 
> Sorry to say pilgrem but yual might want to loose live link cause its gainst rules and no pilgrem goin to click to it anyways cause they dont know were it goes
> 
> BWD


----------

